# What fish live in Delco Park?



## Caleb Beard (May 4, 2017)

I went fishing at Kettering's Delco Park a couple days ago. All I saw was huge carp launching out of the water, but I saw no sign of any panfish or catfish. If someone could tell me what all lives in the pond and how to catch them, that would be great!!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

there are bluegills, catfish, crappie, and largemouth bass in Delco... to say that place receives fishing pressure would be the understatement of the year.


----------



## Caleb Beard (May 4, 2017)

9Left said:


> there are bluegills, catfish, crappie, and largemouth bass in Delco... to say that place receives fishing pressure would be the understatement of the year.


Thank u


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

The infamous Delco has been known to give up a Pacu every generation as well......


----------

